# Bridge networking to vm problem



## tim-m89 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi I have a problem with setting up a bridged network. First a working configuration:

I have a windows computer connected to a wireless access point. The windows computer can ping anyone else on the network. It has a vm-ware installation which has a bridge connection setup enabling guest os to be part of the same network. Each guest can have a unique ip address and it can operate as if directly connected like this:


```
/-----VM
           |
Other------AP
           |
           \-----Windows
```


I also have a freebsd computer connected to this same network and that runs qemu. The default configuration is nat which works ok for some things on the internet but not all and no local network connections. My efforts to get a bridge connection working following various tutorials that show using a tap interface have only allowed my qemu guest to ping the host. It cannot ping the AP or any of the other computers connected to the AP.

Does either freebsd's wireless, wpi driver or wpa not support bridgeing? Can you post simple up to date instructions?


----------

